# Ceiling work



## topdolla33 (Feb 9, 2016)

I patched up the ceiling after mudding it with tape but it has began to recrack. The sheet rock is still hard and and the owner wants me to put a 12 by 12 ceiling panels on there now. What do you think is the best solution for this, this is at a hotel in Louisiana and the building I would say is placed where the ground moves a lot. 

What do you think would be the best solution and if I got the ceiling panels what would be the best way to install that?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh my... You gonna put ceiling panels on the walls too??


----------



## carp.addict (Dec 26, 2015)

Use hot mud and mesh tape, looks like you used paper and general purpose mud. 

If you think it's just going to keep cracking then ceiling tiles are a good option. You can glue them or staple them, or both.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

carp.addict said:


> Use hot mud and mesh tape, looks like you used paper and general purpose mud.
> 
> .


Oh my!!!


----------



## bigdaddyrooster (Jul 16, 2015)

Hire a contractor 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

That has nothing to do with the foundation !


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

For topdolla it could be fixed properly and not crack again.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

You could quickly run into fire code issues. Ask the local fire inspector what is allowed. Most likely the ceiling tiles need to meet code and the installation may need to meet the code too. You are better off checking in advance, otherwise you name is on something you don't want it on. 

I recently ran into something similar, hence my reply.


----------



## carp.addict (Dec 26, 2015)

blacktop said:


> Oh my!!!


You have a better material that resists cracking?


----------



## topdolla33 (Feb 9, 2016)

blacktop said:


> Oh my... You gonna put ceiling panels on the walls too??


All of those images are the ceiling.


----------



## topdolla33 (Feb 9, 2016)

Ohio painter said:


> You could quickly run into fire code issues. Ask the local fire inspector what is allowed. Most likely the ceiling tiles need to meet code and the installation may need to meet the code too. You are better off checking in advance, otherwise you name is on something you don't want it on.
> 
> I recently ran into something similar, hence my reply.


Thanks, I appreciate that.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I once had a guy have me come out and look at some cracks like that. An addition had been put on the house in the past, and most of the cracks were stemming from where the new joined existing.

I told him it was likely from the addition drying out and settling, but he insisted he had an engineer come and claim it was not. Long story short, he was trying to get me to inflate a huge quote that he could use as leverage to sue somebody or for insurance fraud.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

carp.addict said:


> You have a better material that resists cracking?


Yes I do!


----------



## carp.addict (Dec 26, 2015)

blacktop said:


> Yes I do!


Care to elaborate? What do you use? Fiba tape?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I can think of 6 different reasons why that ceiling looks like It does .

There Is no way anyone here can say .Unless they were there during the process . 


I'd need some serious details before throwing a [I know what happened] opinion .


The first thing people think when they see cracks in drywall is settlement . That's a total load .. If One has a settlement problem they have a foundation problem !! Factory trusses can cause a lot of issues but not the ones I see In the OP's pics ....What I see Is a hack job.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

carp.addict said:


> Care to elaborate? What do you use? Fiba tape?


No! I don't use dryer sheets!!


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Frame a ceiling out of Chicago grid and hang it. I'll bet it will not crack.


----------



## hthome (Feb 10, 2015)

Did you try keying it and re screwing it? I have this weird feeling you already tried the mesh tape and hot mud judging from the pictures. Are you installing ceiling panels because of the crack? If so, why put the cascade mountain range in the middle of your field in a nicely lit room? My advice, call the drywall guys, this makes them good money.


----------



## HBH (Oct 17, 2015)

Drywall cracks are caused by a few different reasons. Each reason has a different repair process. Call a local pro to do some investigating. And give you a price to repair it. If it keeps cracking and you just staple/glue tiles over it those tile will also crack at some point.


----------



## Gryphon Renos (Dec 16, 2015)

Seems to me if has been repaired with mesh tape and Sheetrock and cracked again I would say there is movement either from settlement or uplift (if there are trusses above). Is it possible to install a suspended ceiling? That would allow the ceiling to move and the suspended ceiling would have play as opposed to glueing tiles to the ceiling.


----------

